# Hierodula solomonis breding dairy



## macro junkie (Nov 25, 2007)

I got these from graham.he told me hes only one in uk with these..there amazing mantis..there something about these i really love..cant wait to see it as an adult..  and then the ooth and babys..woooo good times ahead.

they grow pretty big..this ones still a baby.L5 maybe? im not 100% sure on that tho. its feeding on crickets and the odd fly but shes happy on crickets like the giant asain..there in the same family right?Hierodula

the female

click on pics


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## macro junkie (Jan 1, 2008)

now there sub adult

male - subadult

Click to enlarge









Female - subadult


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 1, 2008)

more female subadult pics

Click to enlarge


----------



## ismart (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow beautifull pics. Love the deep red between the fore arms.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 10, 2008)

The female.Still sub adult

Click on pic to enlarge


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 10, 2008)

:lol: These are cousins to the Hierodula Membranacea! If they are anything like the ones I have they are great!


----------



## andy hood (Jan 14, 2008)

beautifull species , i got one from graham too , but she died during a bad moult about a month ago  , hope to get another one sometine though


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 14, 2008)

andy hood said:


> beautifull species , i got one from graham too , but she died during a bad moult about a month ago  , hope to get another one sometine though


there so yellow ist amazing..but the male is very green..when they mate green and yellow..its going to look so cool..both are about to shed.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 22, 2008)

Great great news..both female and male are now adult..female been adult for 1 week..male shed yesterday..heres pic of the female.male pis coming up..Note check out her belly..from shedding to adult she has lost the red colouring on her arms but her hole abdomen is bright pink..so frigging cool..the male is green..lol.

*Click to enlarge*


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 22, 2008)

*The male*

*click to enlarge*


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 29, 2008)

My favorite species at present

*Click to enlarge*





*Click to enlarge*





*Click to enlarge*





*Click to enlarge*


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 30, 2008)

female


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 2, 2008)

im bit worried about this..if she eats him thats it..i wont be getting another male again..no one has them..graham does but not adults there probably L4..fingers crossed it works out..iv started feeding her alot of food..1 more weeks it wil be time to mate them.wish me luck


----------



## Mantida (Feb 2, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> im bit worried about this..if she eats him thats it..i wont be getting another male again..no one has them..graham does but not adults there probably L4..fingers crossed it works out..iv started feeding her alot of food..1 more weeks it wil be time to mate them.wish me luck


Stuff her up, and make sure she drops her food!

Let them loose in a room, preferably next to a window. When the male is done, he should be somewhere around the window, hopefully far far away from the female. I usually keep them next to the computer monitor (which is also next to a window), so I can check up on them frequently as I type.

Good luck!


----------



## Andrew (Feb 2, 2008)

Good luck with them! This is a nice species. I may have to snatch up an ooth from you if you ever put one up for sale/trade.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## macro junkie (Feb 9, 2008)

breeding attemp part 4..no good..

part 1 the male mounted her..after 10 mins trying to contact the male ended up walking off over her head..if it wasnt for me she would of killed him..

the next day

part 2 - he trys to mount her but she keeps on running away.

the next day

part 3 - still the same shes running off shaking him off her back and he ends up flying off..

the next day

part 4 - still the same..shes been fed so much food she rejects every thing i give her.the male really wants to mate but the female just isnt ready..il leave it couple of days and try part 5..lol..

its been about 26 days now since adult..stupid female.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 9, 2008)

part 5 - day 4 for trying to breed them - the male trys to fly and jump on her but misses..il try again later :angry: oh just found out female has been adult for 5 weeks!..i dont want to leave them in same net cause she will eat him im sure she wil even tho shes full up on flys and crickets..il get there im sure.


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 9, 2008)

keep trying MJ, Hierodula solomonis are sooo cool, PM me when you have the nymphs for sale


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 9, 2008)

part 6 - day 5

hes mounted her this time successsfully..at 1st she tried to shug him off but he hung tight..As i type there vertical facing downwards..they havent touched abdomen's yet//il let u guys know soon as it does..pics coming up soon..need to upload them.


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 9, 2008)

YEAH! Hang tight little guy. That female must be playing hard to get


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 9, 2008)

no good...he walked off after turning back to front


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 9, 2008)

part 7 - day 6

i repositioned them..he mounted her for 10 mins then flew off..lol..useless

i repositioned them again..no doubt he wou8ld of been dead in wild..i saved his butt so many times now..hes 2 inchs behind her now.il let u know how it goes..


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 9, 2008)

aww...too bad. Keep trying MJ, they will mate eventually (hopefully).


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 9, 2008)

part 8 - day 6

he mounted her..and is bending and twisting his abdermen,there playing twister :lol: so far so good..updating coming as and whe it happens.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 9, 2008)

hahahah just when i thought it was going well the male thinks"iv had enough playing twister,time to go" with out even touching..GRRRRRRRR man this is bugging me..cant risk leaving them on there own..theres only 1 male and i cant get another..so im having to supervise it every time..any way iv put them back in there net cages..feed the female again and il try again later on. :angry:


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 9, 2008)

part 9 - day 6

*need info from the pros.*

i tryed again..he mounted her and then walked off after trying to bend his abdomen

why is it that a female and male thats been adult for 5 weeks the male mounts her..all is going well..he trys to bend his abdomen in place..after 5-10 mins trying this he cant connect then he walks off..Why?any way il try again later..hes mounted her over 7 times..lol


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 9, 2008)

Maybe the little guy got a deformity where his 'you-know-what' did not develop :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 9, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> Maybe the little guy got a deformity where his 'you-know-what' did not develop :lol:


no his thing is ok im sure cause hes trying to bend it to the females but its not connecting..il try again tomorrow they wil get there in the end..tomorrow il put soft lighting and play some music..lmao


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 9, 2008)

oooh, romantic. The female will be lookin for a committed realationship before she will get close to him. maybe if they get married, they might mate on the honeymoon...  

But seriously, I hope you can mate them. Coz if u can't, you will hav to w8 for Graham to put them up 4 sale again so u can see who was the problem. The female for being so grumpy, or the male for having bad connecty skills.


----------



## Mantida (Feb 9, 2008)

I think you just have a more impatient male. Keep trying, if she keeps rejecting food, then they are probably safe to leave alone. Once he mounts, don't bother them by taking pictures or anything. Just leave them alone, and maybe the peace will keep him on top of her. Sometimes I get males that will stay on top of females for 8 hours... so good luck!


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 10, 2008)

day 7...after trying to mate for for 10 times on the 11th time tonight they mated successfully..they locked abdomens 25mins ago and still there locked tight.Great news..i know Rebeca is keen to get this species..i dont blame her..this is my favorite species i have out of all my mantids.


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 12, 2008)

WOOT! YEAH! Well done MJ and congrats. I'll be looking forward to buying some from you.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 12, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> WOOT! YEAH! Well done MJ and congrats. I'll be looking forward to buying some from you.


they mated for 8 hours..LOCKED tight for 8 hours.. :lol:


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 12, 2008)

wow, restless little things aren't they?


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 16, 2008)

hasnt laid an ooth yet but i took a mug shot of the male.. :lol:


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 16, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> hasnt laid an ooth yet but i took a mug shot of the male.. :lol:


 :lol: Try and get a pic that shows off it's cool red underarms...


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 16, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> :lol: Try and get a pic that shows off it's cool red underarms...


they dont have it any more..they loose that when they go in to adult..


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 16, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> they dont have it any more..they loose that when they go in to adult..


What!?!?!? :blink: aww, that's why I thought they were so cool. They still look sorta cool in adult but not as good


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 16, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> What!?!?!? :blink: aww, that's why I thought they were so cool. They still look sorta cool in adult but not as good


yer i know it sucks..but what they do get is pink belly that they dont have before adult.


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 16, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> yer i know it sucks..but what they do get is pink belly that they dont have before adult.


That's good, that won't look half bad.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 23, 2008)

day 21 no ooth yet..im getting restless..*MJ SHOUTS* WHERES MY FERTILE JADE OOOOOOOOOOTH :angry:


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 26, 2008)

crack open the champaign

*M.J has a big smile on his face*


----------



## Mantida (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 26, 2008)

Give her dinner on me


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 26, 2008)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well done and congratulations! I'm happy


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 29, 2008)

dont mess with her..She has a sharp weapon :lol: Shes licking the bloody clean from her last victim


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 10, 2008)

no good news..my adult female that so far has only laid 1 ooth has started being sick..im pretty sure its because of the crickets...bloody crickts.unless shes eaten so much its made her sick..does this happen?she has been eating alot lately.silent crickets


----------



## blitzmantis (Mar 12, 2008)

Too bad, how big is ur female?


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 12, 2008)

not very big now..she hasnt had any food for few days..she was sick so i didnt give her any.shes stoped being sick now.must of been just a bad cricket..im not ricking it again..shes on a sticky fly diet now..and im going to get some moths,

edit 0 shes running fast to get some food,,i think shes fine now..i gave her lots of water while she was sick..i think hes over it..  thank god,.i need at leaste another 3 ooths from her,.


----------



## blitzmantis (Mar 12, 2008)

how big is it length wise?


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 12, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> no, I mean how big is it length wise?


its the same size as an adult giant asian female..il get the tape measure out later ok..take a pic against it


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 14, 2008)

she eats crickets..Soon as my flys hatch il be feeding her flys.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 18, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> no good news..my adult female that so far has only laid 1 ooth has started being sick..im pretty sure its because of the crickets...bloody crickts.unless shes eaten so much its made her sick..does this happen?she has been eating alot lately.silent crickets


well all tho i thought she recovered because she stopped being sick but i just noticed she fell from her perch and shes acting like the male did before he died..shes walking around in circles and lying on her side..shes about to die...And im almost sure its the crickets..Soon as i hatch enough flys i wont be using them again..Lucky i got 1 ooth from her really..least i can breed with the nymphs If it hatches


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 20, 2008)

Dude that really sucks. I hope the ooth you do have hatches soon. But your female lived this long, thats an old lady!! Any way, good luck with rearing the nymphs. Oh, I have a question. Is it possible to breed the siblings when they grow up? By siblings, I mean of the same ootheca, and two oothecas from the same parent. Please answer this! :mellow:


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 20, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> Dude that really sucks. I hope the ooth you do have hatches soon. But your female lived this long, thats an old lady!! Any way, good luck with rearing the nymphs. Oh, I have a question. Is it possible to breed the siblings when they grow up? By siblings, I mean of the same ootheca, and two oothecas from the same parent. Please answer this! :mellow:


yes..it will be 2nd generation.it will hatch..  .This species has only been in culture sinse last year.thats why u google it u will only see my pics..


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 5, 2008)

failed

day 40 and the ooth hasnt hatched..i failed.  :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: DAM IT!!!!


----------



## Guest_learnphysics_* (Apr 5, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> failedday 40 and the ooth hasnt hatched..i failed.  :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: DAM IT!!!!


I'v been wondering is it possible to find out if an ooth is still alive or not, by cutting a part of it open? I was in your position roughly last year, with two way overdue ooths, cut them open, and it was all dry and crusty inside.

If one we're to cut a living ooth, what would he expect to find, besides living mantids.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 5, 2008)

Guest_learnphysics_* said:


> I'v been wondering is it possible to find out if an ooth is still alive or not, by cutting a part of it open? I was in your position roughly last year, with two way overdue ooths, cut them open, and it was all dry and crusty inside.If one we're to cut a living ooth, what would he expect to find, besides living mantids.


i cut it open..its all dry and black.i suck.FAILED   its gone in the bin now..This thread is over unless graham can sale me some more..im waiting on a email back


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm sorry MJ.


----------



## blitzmantis (Apr 5, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

That sucks so bad... Too bad, guess it's gonna be a while before I can get hold of some precious Jades now.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 5, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!That sucks so bad... Too bad, guess it's gonna be a while before I can get hold of some precious Jades now.


im sure graham wil have some for sale soon.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 21, 2009)

update.i manged to get hold of some nympths(not from graham) and the female has been mated.her 1st ooth wa laid 19 days ago,she also laid another one yesterday..fingers crossed i have more luck this time as there is a big demand for this species in the uk.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 21, 2009)

Wonderful pics as usual MJ. Best of luck with this species.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 22, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Wonderful pics as usual MJ. Best of luck with this species.


thanks yen


----------



## Pelle (Apr 22, 2009)

Beautiful pics! I like their wings


----------



## Zelthan (Apr 22, 2009)

Great pics I love those colors!!


----------

